# LOVE the smell of Aquage Hair Products



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've never found a perfume that smells good on me. It might smell great on someone else, but not on me. For myself, I prefer a fragrance that is very soft...you have to be close to really smell it. And clean...I like a clean fragrance. If I could find a perfume that was similar in fragrance to that of Aquage Hair products, I'd love it. Anyone know of something similar? I'm not big into designer labels so even if it's a cheap perfume, I'd love to hear about it. I'd love to hear about it even if it is a designer name.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hermès has a brand new one called Claire and it is powdery soft. I think it will be released this month. I have a small sample of it and loooove it and of course love the name!! It will be available on their Web site. www.hermes.com once it is released. 

At the opposite end of the price spectrum is Philosophy which I've seen on QVC. Amazing Grace is described as the scent of "soap and water clean".

fragrance > philosophy > Beauty at QVC


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The essential oil called Ylang-Ylang has a very soft fragrance. A few drops can be added to a fragrance-free lotion, or diluted in a spray bottle of mineral water.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have 2 top designer fragrances that smell good on EVERYONE. These are my favourites; Just Cavalli by Robert Cavalli and Hanna Morie. 
The most I ever get compliments on is: Bath and Body works Vanilla brown sugar spray.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I like Philosophy's "Amazing Grace" sometimes... it is very soft. It comes in lotions, perfumes, body washes, etc.... so you can pick how you want to use the fragrance.

I also LOVE Viktor and Rolf's "Flower Bomb". It's soft and I just love the scent.

My daughter just got a Jo Malone perfume. Since I was with her, the salesperson in Saks gave me a bunch of samples. They are all very low key and I like them all. The idea with Jo Malone, as I understand it, is to layer several of the scents together to come up with your own scent... but one alone is fine, too, in my opinion.

Do you live near a big department store or a Sephora where you can go and smell the fragrances and maybe pick up some samples to try? That would be the best idea.

Debbie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

harrysmom said:


> I like Philosophy's "Amazing Grace" sometimes... it is very soft. It comes in lotions, perfumes, body washes, etc.... so you can pick how you want to use the fragrance.
> 
> I also LOVE Viktor and Rolf's "Flower Bomb". It's soft and I just love the scent.
> 
> ...


Oh, I forgot about Jo Malone! I loooove that brand.

Crystal, I have some nice-sized samples of Jo Malone that I'd be glad to send to you ... just let me know....


----------



## MelanieAdams (Sep 23, 2011)

I love the smell of AlfaParf and I think those two very similar. Just my two cents


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Have you tried Coco Madmoiselle's Eau de Parfum. Every day that I wear it I have someone coming up to me and asking what the scent is. It is light, clean smelling and long lasting. It is made by Chanel. I love that you can't smell it on yourself but everyone else can get that elusive whiff :HistericalSmiley:. I just spray one squirt on each side of my neck and it seems to do the trick. :thumbsup:.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sher, I just got a sample of Jo Malone's new perfume called Wild Bluebell in my Saks catalog. I fell in love with it......it is so soft and clean but with a hint of something that reminds me of my childhood. I ordered a bottle and I hope it is like the sample....Oh, Hi Crystal, If you want something that smells just like a clean fragrance, try Pure Grace by Philosophy. I am telling you...all my doctors ask me what I had on. They loved it. I knew I could not be around them and have a heavier fragrance on. I used the perfumed body lotion also and it is just a hint of clean, like fresh soap without any sweetness to it. It just says to me that you have just taken a bath and you smell so fresh and clean!!! :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Sher, I just got a sample of Jo Malone's new perfume called Wild Bluebell in my Saks catalog. I fell in love with it......it is so soft and clean but with a hint of something that reminds me of my childhood. I ordered a bottle and I hope it is like the sample....Oh, Hi Crystal, If you want something that smells just like a clean fragrance, try Pure Grace by Philosophy. I am telling you...all my doctors ask me what I had on. They loved it. I knew I could not be around them and have a heavier fragrance on. I used the perfumed body lotion also and it is just a hint of clean, like fresh soap without any sweetness to it. It just says to me that you have just taken a bath and you smell so fresh and clean!!! :chili:


PS.....the older I get, the more I hate all the heavy musky fragrances I use to wear. I now want something that smells good but does not say, here I am, can you smell me from across the way....my allergies just cannot take them anymore.


----------



## courtney d'anne (Aug 26, 2011)

If you love the scent of aquage you could get their texture spray maybe they call it beach spray, I can't remember off the top of my head but you could use it as a body spray. It shouldn't discolor your clothes or leave a film. When people compliment me on the smell of my perfume they are usually just smelling my hairspray since I'm the hairspray queen. Here in Tennessee we are part of the bible belt so you are taught from a young age "the bigger the hair the closer to God" so I use big sexy products.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Crystal I am slightly addicted to buying cologne at TJ Maxx in their clearance area in the hope to finally find the "one". Recently I have had 10 plus compliments on my recent purchase. "Ellen Tracy" is the scent.. but this company also has "Ellen" by Ellen Tracy and "Tracy" by Ellen Tracy. I can barely smell it myself so it must be light! I was a part of a funeral, meal afterward almost all day this Wednesday and I kept having people comment on my cologne!. My daughter uses "Amazing Grace" and it always smells so good to me. Hope you can find your fragrance!


----------

